

Thunderbolt Macs are Here, But Where Are the Thunderbolt Devices? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46464/thunderbolt-macs-are-here-where-are-thunderbolt-devices

======
aginn
I was just wondering that because I just joined the Apple Religion (I did not
buy a Centi-pad). Another member of the Apple Religion was hyping up
Thunderbolt, but I have nothing to plug it into. Is there some hardware out
there? It would be cool to have a backup with a thunderbolt attachment.

